# Alpine CDA-7969



## Nology (Apr 14, 2008)

I put it up for an insane price because I kinda don't want to sell it. Don't be afraid to make an offer though.

Old School Alpine CDA-7969 CD In Dash Receiver Phantom Face Optical Out | eBay


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

May I inquire as to why you are selling this?


----------



## Nology (Apr 14, 2008)

Remodeling the house and getting married. So I'm selling off a lot of stuff.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Such a beautiful piece but my wife would kill me if I buy another radio to collect dust.


----------



## Nology (Apr 14, 2008)

Lol thats why I'm selling this for soooo much $. That way I can say "**** I guess nobody wants these anymore" haha


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Smart move as long as the future wifey buys that, or she may just say sell it at a loss lol.


----------



## houstonhomer (Jun 19, 2013)

Here is a shot in the dark. Do you still have this unit?? mine crapped out


----------

